# Elongation % Factor of Small Tubes ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

You guys that hunt using small Chinese tubes (2040, 1842, 1754), what elongation % factor do you usually aim for - 500%, 524% or do you guys go for 550% +.

Do you notice a big difference in shortened tube life and how many shots are you getting.

As it stands now, I'm pretty new to this small tube and 500%+ elongation factor but have been getting some great results using 1842, just wondering what king of life can I expect to get ..... 300, 400, 500 shots ? I'm at a static length of 7.25" and a draw of 38".

Not interested in flats right now just tubes.

Thanks guys, as always you guys are a big help.

wll


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Try the 2050 tubes, you won't be sorry. I'm shooting them on most of my frames with 500% elongation. However, when they do break on my Starships or Shuttle Craft frames I don't throw them away, I put them on my regular frames. Some of these I've used at a lot more than 500% elongation, in fact some I've used at just before maximum elongation with amazing results.

Give them a try you'll really be surprised at their performance.

It's hard to say how many shots I get out of them because I shoot a lot, constantly changing frames. I can say that I am satisfied with the longevity. I'm so pleased with the results of the 2050 tubes that I ordered and just received 30 meters of them. By the way, I only use them as singles.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

fsa46 said:


> Try the 2050 tubes, you won't be sorry. I'm shooting them on most of my frames with 500% elongation. However, when they do break on my Starships or Shuttle Craft frames I don't throw them away, I put them on my regular frames. Some of these I've used at a lot more than 500% elongation, in fact some I've used at just before maximum elongation with amazing results.
> 
> Give them a try you'll really be surprised at their performance.
> 
> It's hard to say how many shots I get out of them because I shoot a lot, constantly changing frames. I can say that I am satisfied with the longevity. I'm so pleased with the results of the 2050 tubes that I ordered and just received 30 meters of them. By the way, I only use them as singles.


2050 are great tubes I have used them before and they are tough as heck. Looped they are a bit of a handful to pull back, but again, it is something for me to look into as when I was using them my static length was 9 inches or more and I was getting nowhere near 500% elongation. I have some 3/16" OD I have just started to play with so we will see with that.

Looped 2050 will be overkill for 3/8" steel and probably even 1/2" steel.

Do you have any idea the speed you are getting ? What is you static length and draw length ?

Thanks,

wll


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

As posted above, I shoot Starships, Shuttle Craft, Snub Nose and regular frames, all have different draw lengths. I use the 5 formula on all my bands and tubes. I do use a 5+ on occasion with good results .

I don't have a crony so I don't know the speeds. I do know that the single 2050s hit hard enough for me and don't have any interest or need in trying loops. I shoot 5/16" and 3/8" steel mostly but also use 7/16" and 1/2" using the red tapers on the Starships.


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Wll,

My answer probably won't be scientific enough for you. I did measure my draw length once and it was about 38" coming just past my ear, where my drawing hand is about even with my shoulder. But I'm pretty sure I haven't been drawing quite that far lately because I put my tubes ( 1842 ) on with about 6 1/2" from pouch to fork and I max them out. This brings me to just in front of my ear. More on why I do this in a second.

I never did a proper shot count either. But coming from the world of flat bands I was amazed. I would say that an average set of 1842 tubes lasts me 5 to 6 times longer than a set of flats. This is pulling them as far as they will go on just about every shot.

I put them on at that length because at some point they seem to stretch out a bit, bringing me much closer to that 38" draw. They may shoot a little slower once this happens, I'm not sure because I never chronyed them at this point. I just shoot them to failure. Which seems to take a very long time.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

poekoelan said:


> Wll,
> 
> My answer probably won't be scientific enough for you. I did measure my draw length once and it was about 38" coming just past my ear, where my drawing hand is about even with my shoulder. But I'm pretty sure I haven't been drawing quite that far lately because I put my tubes ( 1842 ) on with about 6 1/2" from pouch to fork and I max them out. This brings me to just in front of my ear. More on why I do this in a second.
> 
> ...


Poekoelan,

That is very good info. I was thinking that I should maybe have my static at 7" and after x amount of shots it will stretch out a bit, keeping me in my draw length comfort zone and still keeping the ammo speed up. I'm just in amazement of the speed I'm getting.

If after this weekend I'm still getting the speeds that I recorded and it was not a fluke .... there will be some large tube sales going on .... don't know what, but I'll be getting rid of some tube stock and getting more 1842 and maybe 1745. I need to test out 3/16"od seriously also. ..... I'm hoping this whole small tube thing is not some kind of a dream !

wll


----------



## Betohunter (Aug 21, 2015)

Hello partners.

I am new to this great forum and have a question, what is the recommended elongation factor for my new tubes 2050?

I wanted a balance between speed and durability of materials.

Thank you very much for your advice.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Betohunter, Sorry I can't use the " quote" function for some reason.

However, to answer your question... I use the 500+ factor when using the 2050 tubes. Like Wll has mentioned, I too get the most speed out of my tubes using this method. It's amazing how much more speed you can get by increasing the elongation just a little.


----------

